
Python Tools for Machine Learning – A beginner's guide - xfax
http://www.cbinsights.com/team-blog/python-tools-machine-learning/
======
pdevr
Nice list. Thanks.

Any reason for not including NLTK[1]?

[1] [http://www.nltk.org/](http://www.nltk.org/)

